
Study: Patent Trolls Cost Companies $29 Billion Last Year - rads
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/06/study-patent-trolls-cost-companies-29-billion-last-year/259070/
======
diminish
Instead of patent trolls we may say patent trolling; apparently large
companies such as Apple, are the biggest trolls at the end of the day.

~~~
randall
But typically that's the large fighting the large, as opposed to the NPEs the
article points out. NPEs aren't just rogue states with nuclear weapons (big
companies threatening each other), they're like smaller, terroristic
organizations who literally terrorize smaller companies into giving them
money.

